
Escher Sentences - sajforbes
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparative_illusion
======
sajforbes
The thing I find interesting about these is that, normally, when you hear
something ungrammatical, you get an instant feeling of non-correctness. For
example if I were to say "The people is walking down the street" \- it
instantly stands out to you as wrong. That same feeling doesn't seem to happen
with Escher sentences.

While not the same idea, it reminds me of garden path sentences:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden-
path_sentence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden-path_sentence)

